# 5 Gallon Fluval Spec



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

You sure it was a Fluval spec?


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

Absolutely, I thought it was a mistake but it was a Fluval Spec.


----------



## someoneishere (Apr 27, 2012)

sure its not the chi one? Don't think i've seen a 5-gal version of spec. wish i would've bought that instead of the 2gal version if there's one.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

Going back tomorrow for a pic and verification. I did a double take when i saw it but it is a 5 gal. spec.

Probably new since I can't find info on the internets.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

I saw the price tag at my local petsmart but they didn't have stock out yet.
You describe it as longer, but in what dimension? Side to side or front to back?


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

blink said:


> I saw the price tag at my local petsmart but they didn't have stock out yet.
> You describe it as longer, but in what dimension? Side to side or front to back?


Front to Back, it look like it had the same width of the 2gal.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

Hmm, interesting. Think I'd rather have an evolve4 based on what my imagination thinks it looks like.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

Pics!

Full Box Shot (next to a 2gal Spec):









Close up image of the tank:









Dimensions (17.2"L +/- 1~2" for filter compartment x 6.3"W x 10.6"H):


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

Hmmm, very interesting shape. Not very useful IMO, and they once again used the distracting silver pieces on the front seams.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm gonna be on that like a bad rash. They are great for shrimp tanks. And for the price you can't beat the all in one deal.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok, that looks a lot sweeter than i thought... Gonna have to inspect one in person. 
Shrimp tank here we come, fluval is just all over the nanos.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm considering getting one to replace the 6.6g Petco Bookshelf tank I have in my office.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

DANG...100$ for a 5gal tank PITTA


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

JasonG75 said:


> DANG...100$ for a 5gal tank PITTA


Buy it now at this low low price and they will throw in a light AND a filter.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

blink said:


> Buy it now at this low low price and they will throw in a light AND a filter.


Too bad their lights are worth squat for planted tanks, and then who needs a filter when you got plants? see. it's all about the plants :fish1:


----------



## hubbyshobbynotmine (Jun 12, 2012)

I can't seem to locate on PetsMart website....want to purchase for hubby for father's day but can't really ask him about it. trying to make it a surprise without him finding out. I know NOTHING about tanks...is this the same as chi found on amazon?? Any advice??


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

hubbyshobbynotmine said:


> I can't seem to locate on PetsMart website....want to purchase for hubby for father's day but can't really ask him about it. trying to make it a surprise without him finding out. I know NOTHING about tanks...is this the same as chi found on amazon?? Any advice??


Not the same as the Chi. This model tank is totally new and there is very little info out on the net right now. Your best bet is to call your local Petsmart (they are the only ones that seem to be carrying it at the moment) and ask them if they have it in stock. Make sure you stress that you want the 5 gallon Spec, not the 2 gal.


----------



## hubbyshobbynotmine (Jun 12, 2012)

THANK YOU! I found a 6 gal "edge"....would that work for shrimp, too? It was 149$ on petsmart website. 

I guess I should listen more to him, so I know the difference between edge, spec and chi...


----------



## Jayme (Nov 27, 2011)

>.<

I'm trying to decrease the number of tanks I have...

Why do I want it so bad?


----------



## Manda0922 (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't think LEDs grow plants very well do they? I really wish the lights that went on the fluval flora tanks were cheaper.....they are the nicest ones I have seen so far


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

hubbyshobbynotmine said:


> THANK YOU! I found a 6 gal "edge"....would that work for shrimp, too? It was 149$ on petsmart website.
> 
> I guess I should listen more to him, so I know the difference between edge, spec and chi...


I think the edge is fine for shrimp, but that is a bit high. Petco has it for $105 and free shipping for the 6g and sells the 12g for what pet smart wants for the 6.

http://www.petco.com/product/117230/Fluval-Edge-Aquarium-Kit-in-White.aspx


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

hubbyshobbynotmine said:


> THANK YOU! I found a 6 gal "edge"....would that work for shrimp, too? It was 149$ on petsmart website.
> 
> I guess I should listen more to him, so I know the difference between edge, spec and chi...


Do everybody knows, turns out I'm the lucky hubby. She went through an elaborate effort to try and surprise me including setting up a forum account. I have the best wife ever.


----------



## Wwwwd82 (Feb 26, 2012)

I've found a site that sells the tank!:angel: Petsolutions.com has it listed under "Fluval Spec V Aquarium System" just thought I'd let everyone know:biggrin:


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

Sugardaddy1979 said:


> Do everybody knows, turns out I'm the lucky hubby. She went through an elaborate effort to try and surprise me including setting up a forum account. I have the best wife ever.


Nice! You are a lucky guy fershure


----------



## hubbyshobbynotmine (Jun 12, 2012)

Happy Father's Day, Dear! Enjoy your new tank ....AFTER Sunday  (I'll be hiding it when you get home!)


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

Ah ha.... "Fluval Spec V" yields slightly more search results.

Including this video: http://youtu.be/sQlGRudXeYA


----------



## Wwwwd82 (Feb 26, 2012)

raven_wilde said:


> Ah ha.... "Fluval Spec V" yields slightly more search results.
> 
> Including this video: http://youtu.be/sQlGRudXeYA


 Happy I sorta helped although it is still technically "5":hihi:


----------



## paducahfishfan (Dec 3, 2011)

tiggity said:


> Saw one while I was ar Petsmart tonight. It looks like the 2 gal version, but it is longer, same filtration type, and a slim led light.
> 
> It was listed at $99 and I was tempted to pick it up, but was in a hurry and the wife would not have been happy
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQDBhMY94Ug

I filmed it and saw it this weekend as well. Google comes up with NOTHING. :-(


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm torn on this one - my first reaction was PERFECT! a big nano (but still small overall) with filtration and led lights that is long instead of a cube!

The more I look at it - about the size of a standard 5 gallon rectangle for $99. no background or gimmick to the style like an Edge or anything, could I build this for about that price? 

-Get a 5 gallon old fashioned black frame tank (or rimless if you can). add:
-glass top (or old style hood if you prefer, or even leave it open)
-a submergable (new word?) led strip light - saw one today at Petsmart that had a black frame to hide it, very thin and could almost disappear on the front edge of a framed tank.
- smallest canister filter you can find or small internal like the Fluval u1.

Seems like a very similar result, with more viewing area as the one end isn't capped with the filter and other works. No light fixture sticking up either.

Time to check google and see how cheap I can find those pieces


----------



## ecotanker (Jul 11, 2009)

Here is a site that sells the spec V for $60

https://shopping.nwseed.com/products/hagen-fluval-spec-v-5-0g-aquarium-kit-6816.html


----------



## algarciajr (Feb 5, 2012)

They are currently on sale at Petsmart for $74.99


----------



## AquaticAZ (Jun 15, 2012)

I saw the fluval 2 gal spec on sale for $45 I'm very tempted to buy it


----------



## tburger (Jan 10, 2011)

algarciajr said:


> They are currently on sale at Petsmart for $74.99


Confirmed! I just picked up the last one they had at my location. I can't wait to get my betta tank started! I recently lost my betta of 5 years (she was a Wal-Mart rescue) and have been wanting to start up a strictly betta tank with a little more flair. (She was previously in my 20 gal long.) The Fluval Spec V is the perfect design for my set up.


----------



## algarciajr (Feb 5, 2012)

I just realized the Fluval Spec V is made of glass and not acrylic. Better IMO.


----------



## blacksecret (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello
My name is Dennis I am 24 years old and come from Germany (Hanover)
I have been following this thread for some time.
Since the Spec V Hagen sold in Germany only in quarter 3 2012th
Say, July, August or September!
I wanted to try here to get more information.
I know that it is sold on you already.
Now my question:
this aquarium perhaps someone has been standing with him??
Can one set HERE maybe some new pictures?
Of all the items?
I consider you very very grateful as we are waiting here in Germany already longing for the nano aquarium. =)
I thank you now already have all the information written here already so plentiful.
Dennis Bye
I've written the text with google translator ....


----------



## cichlidiot (Dec 16, 2011)

I picked one up today. $79.49 out the door. I got the last one at my local PM. After I get it set up I will post some pics. I will transfer some media from another filter to seed it then get it going.


----------



## blacksecret (Jun 24, 2012)

cichlidiot said:


> I picked one up today. $79.49 out the door. I got the last one at my local PM. After I get it set up I will post some pics. I will transfer some media from another filter to seed it then get it going.


Hi
Thank you very much. You are my Hero. 
I Need unboxing pics...
If it works? I need pictures of the light,pool, just from all perspectives!
Thanks you thank you thank you


----------



## cichlidiot (Dec 16, 2011)

blacksecret said:


> Hi
> Thank you very much. You are my Hero.
> I Need unboxing pics...
> If it works? I need pictures of the light,pool, just from all perspectives!
> Thanks you thank you thank you


 In all my excitement, I did not take any pics of the un-boxing. Tomorrow I will do the "Reality TV" thing and stage some shots. I can't guarantee quality pics as I only have a Kodak EasyShare camera.


----------



## jeepjon (Mar 26, 2007)

was thinking about a pair of these over the deep blue 18" betta tanks. You get filtration built in, and if the light isn't strong enough I have a spare marineland double bright LED and a spare single bright LED (both 18" models) that I could put on top.

One for shrimps, the other for a pair of pearly occelatus.


----------



## blacksecret (Jun 24, 2012)

cichlidiot said:


> In all my excitement, I did not take any pics of the un-boxing. Tomorrow I will do the "Reality TV" thing and stage some shots. I can't guarantee quality pics as I only have a Kodak EasyShare camera.


thanks anyway for your effort! I've been waiting on it quite curious  Do you pack the pictures in here?


----------



## cichlidiot (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is mine out of the box and assembled. The lights are ok. I will use this as a shrimp tank with some low light plants. This looks like it is a quality tank. The filter area will hold a lot of media and ther is room for a heater. I need to invest in a better camera.


----------



## blacksecret (Jun 24, 2012)

cichlidiot said:


> Here is mine out of the box and assembled. The lights are ok. I will use this as a shrimp tank with some low light plants. This looks like it is a quality tank. The filter area will hold a lot of media and ther is room for a heater. I need to invest in a better camera.


very nice.
You can make pictures from multiple perspectives, please??
and from below by the lamp when it is off?
I'm sorry if I am in your time so challenging!
thank you very much


----------



## blacksecret (Jun 24, 2012)

i need more pictures


----------



## blacksecret (Jun 24, 2012)

Have anyone the fluval spec v???
I Need pictures from the light And Aquarium?!
Greetz


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Holy crap I want one


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

I bought one and am cycling it.

But then I thought "I need a quarantine tank.". So I wen ten Craigslist and got a 10, a 5, a 2.5 and a stand with a light, and filter for the 10 plus some silk plants.

All that for $40.

Am doing a lot of cleaning right now.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

I bought one yesterday at petsmart for 80.99 after tax! I'm still contemplating the scape...


----------



## bat_billy (Jun 2, 2011)

*Fluval Spec V*

Does anyone have PAR data on the stock light for the 5 gallon Spec?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

No one has provided PAR data that I've seen but they're perfect for low light plants and not much more.


----------



## bat_billy (Jun 2, 2011)

I just bought mine today and will be setting it up and cycling it tonight. 

I plan on supplementing the light with 2- 12" ecoxotic stunner strips at 8k that I purchased last year. I haven't been using them for anything since I took down my large 75 gallon planted.

Also, I picked up a bag of CaribSea Flora Max from Petsmart for under 11 bucks. Does anyone have any experience with this product? I liked the EcoComplete I used in my 75 so I figured I would give this a try. It looks like the exact same product only in a different package.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

I have had this tank for about 3 months now and I am real happy with it, considering it cost me $95 at my LFS and came basically with everything you need to go home and get it setup for cycling right away.

I am no expert... yet lol - but so far the stock light on it seems sufficient for low light plants, sure they arent growing FAST but they are growing, it is a good light if you go with low light plants, which I have... plus I have floating plants for my tigher endler fry which shades plants below and they still are gradually growing. Not to mention I only dosed prime twice in the 3 months or so of ownership (I stopped because of concerns for my inverts in the tank... it seemed they didnt like it but I need to research this more).

Anyway, if you are interested in this tank take a look at my new journal: 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=194294

and if you dont feel like clicking, here is a picture of my current scape with this tank:



















hopefully this helped you guys


----------



## Thunder (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, $100 is extremely low and reasonable price. I got mine for Christmas and it was on sale for $70! There is nothing wrong with the modern silver borders to cover the seams. It is a wonderful tank. One flaw, a mini heater can not be added into the main tank. The lid does not have a routing hole for the wire, so a mini heater has to be put inside the outlow chamber of the filter in order for the wire to go thru the lid's open pathway. 

Also, if someone wants to use a different light strip, the lid will have to go in order to snap on a different light strip on the glass.


----------



## bat_billy (Jun 2, 2011)

Here is my planted fluval spec V










Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

